# Scotland in winter



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all

We are going on a mini tour of Scotland starting in late November through to Jan. Before jetting off to warmer climes. Does anyone have any winter opening camp site recommendations. ? We have already booked The Woods camp site in Stirling for New Year.

John


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Rothiemurchus and Glenmore sites at Aviemore both open I think


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Scotland Camping*

Hello,

HighRange Aviemore - Open

Glenmore - Open

TM


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

Edinburgh Caravan Club site is open 365 days
Lower Deeside Campsite in Aberdeen is open all year

I would suggest you look at getting a site booked fairly quickly for the Christmas New Year period, it gets very busy! Some might still have availability.....good luck :lol: 

Hope this helps

Stewart


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Melrose and Braemar are open during the winter. I do hope you enjoy your trip, but can I say that the Woods CC site is not in Stirling. It is outside one of the villages known locally as the Hillfoots, and some of them are a wee bit on the rough side!

Dave


----------

